

GNU Guix 0.7 released - davexunit
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/guix-devel/2014-07/msg00292.html

======
agumonkey
As I said on reddit, I love the s-exp based system definition.
[http://www.gnu.org/software/guix/manual/html_node/Using-
the-...](http://www.gnu.org/software/guix/manual/html_node/Using-the-
Configuration-System.html)

    
    
        (use-modules (gnu)   ; for 'user-account', '%base-services', etc.
                     (gnu packages emacs)  ; for 'emacs'
                     (gnu services ssh))   ; for 'lsh-service'
        
        (operating-system
          (host-name "komputilo")
          (timezone "Europe/Paris")
          (locale "fr_FR.UTF-8")
          (bootloader (grub-configuration
                        (device "/dev/sda")))
          (file-systems (cons (file-system
                                (device "/dev/sda1") ; or partition label
                                (mount-point "/")
                                (type "ext3"))
                              %base-file-systems))
          (users (list (user-account
                        (name "alice")
                        (password "")
                        (uid 1000) (group 100)
                        (comment "Bob's sister")
                        (home-directory "/home/alice"))))
          (packages (cons emacs %base-packages))
          (services (cons (lsh-service #:port 2222 #:allow-root-login? #t)

------
davexunit
A summarized version of the release notes can be found here:
[https://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=8034](https://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=8034)

Noteworthy features for the release are:

* The GNU operating system can now be installed. Try it out!

* To make it possible the guix system command has been augmented with new options, and support for 'operating-system' declarations has been vastly improved.

* Programming has been simplified with the introduction of "G-expressions", which capture dependencies used by build-side expressions.

* More than 130 packages have been added, including "big ones" like the GIMP and Maxima.

